# need help to create 220 cable



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

i want to know if it is possible to wire NEMA 6-30R, to NEMA 10-30R

basically my generator has this plug on it. see attached pic


i have a 220 volt dryer plug extention cord i made to run the welder i want to use this cable to plug into the dryer plug on one side and then plug into the generator on the other side.

ive been reading and it seems the dryer plug uses 2 hots and a nutral wire while the generators end uses 2 hots and a ground. can this be done or will it not work?

id like to get the well pump going as were not expecting to get power back for days and i have all the parts here male plug end and the dryer end.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well looks like you have a an older 3 prong outlet which should be 2 hot and 1 ground wire the new code is s 4 wire outlet which is 2 hot 1 nutruel and 1 ground. I think you be fine. Open breaker box and check where wires are going to I would bet it going to the ground bar. Which some use same bar for nutrial.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It is dangerous to do what you are doing,back feeding your house.

Be sure to turn off the main breaker when running the generator.

BG


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> It is dangerous to do what you are doing,back feeding your house.
> 
> Be sure to turn off the main breaker when running the generator.
> 
> BG


Good point about back feeding. Yeah make sure turn main switch off. So when power comes back on it won't send power back to the generator.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It also protect the "power" people working on restoring your power.

BG


----------

